# Baling 16 acres in Brenham, Tx



## Cjmanson1 (May 6, 2012)

I have 16 acres in Brenham, Tx thats hasn't really been taken care of since my grandfather passed away. It has a lot weeds and the grass is really tall. I'm trying to get a few pics to post. I'm wondering can it be baled w/ weeds or is it not worth it


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Sorry about your grandfather, but welcome to Haytalk. Right now everything around here has lot's of weeds. I would go ahead and cut it and then roll it up. You can probably get someone locally to do it for half the hay and it wont cost you anything. Sell your bales to the goat folks....goats love weeds. If you're going to keep the field in hay, pull a soil test, fertilize it and you'll probably be in good shape. If you still have weeds, Producers in Bryan or Simplot in Hempstead can fertilize and spray for you.


----------



## Cjmanson1 (May 6, 2012)

How much would it cost to have someone to come out and fertilize?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Pull a sample first to see what you need. Here is the A&M lab where you can get instructions and forms: Welcome to Texas A&M University Soil, Water and Forage Testing Laboratory The price of fertilizer is high right now and depending on the blend running $600 - $700 per ton. For 16 acres you'll probably need about 2-3 tons. If you get the weeds off and fertilize, the grass will likely choke most of the weeds out. Call Producers Co-op or Simplot for current pricing. Washington County Tractor in Brenham can probably put you in touch with local producers, custom cutters, and other fertilizer suppliers, they're good guys.


----------



## Cjmanson1 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for really pointing me in the right direction but I have 1 more question. Should I have the tall grass and weed cut and baled or is it not worth it?


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Cjmanson1 said:


> Thanks for really pointing me in the right direction but I have 1 more question. Should I have the tall grass and weed cut and baled or is it not worth it?


Get it off your hay patch. Like most, I just came off a cool wet spring and weeds were everywhere. Ok for the cows as they like wildflowers but I wanted some decent pasture and if I were going to bale hay I wouldn't want it full of weeds. So I rolled it and set the rolls aside. It's been a couple of weeks, and even with no rain, the weather has warmed up, the weeds have subsided, the new growth it mostly grass and pasture looks great. Hay off this would be worth feediing this winter if I wasn't grazing it.

On what to do with the weeds, roll it and throw it in a ditch as a soil conservation measure. Don't be surprised if you see your cows out there eating that before they eat the good stuff you put out for them....It must ferment and turn to whiskey and they get drunk off it. Ha!

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I just finished cleaning up two smaller hay fields. Spring came early for us this year. I baled the junky stuff to get it off the fields.
I will spread basic slag and fertilize this week. I do not like to feed the weeds. The grass should now choke out the weeds.


----------

